

iHackerNews.com: mobile HN, with voting, article reader, comments... - ronnier

http://ihackernews.com is a mobile version of HN.  It was previously hosted at toadjaw.com/hn.  This is the 2nd version moved over to the new domain.<p>My next task is to build in commenting.  I'd like to hear what you like and don't like.  What would make this easier to use on phones.<p>This version adds voting, SmartPeople follow, better layout, ask page, new page, links to specific threads.  Made long comments, links, and code blocks wrap.  Links in Ask HN and profiles are real links.
======
adrianwaj
I run <http://hackerbra.in> and take items, parse for top comments and resave
home listings with such comments. What do you do for parsing an item's
comments?

~~~
ronnier
Parse the HTML to a DOM and pull out the pieces needed.

------
fdiotalevi
that's great! i can't login though. Better, I enter my login credentials, but
I still see the "login" link (instead of the logout).

~~~
ronnier
It's probably working, I just haven't made the text change from "login" to
"logout". See if you can register a vote.

Edit: I added the logout feature.

------
ritonlajoie
iHackerNews is awesome. Thanks for making this, and especially the voting
improvements !

~~~
ronnier
You are welcome!

------
ronnier
Clickable: <http://ihackernews.com>

